# My first blog (Ospreys)



## coastalconn (Feb 3, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I figured since I spend most of my time in N&W this would be a good spot.  Mods feel free to move it..
Some of you may know the Osprey cams at Dunrovin Ranch.  They asked me to start blogging for their website.  This is my first one.  Would love to hear your feedback 
How did I get here? | Days At Dunrovin


----------



## Tiller (Feb 3, 2014)

A great read!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 3, 2014)

Great job Kris! :thumbup:


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 3, 2014)

Super Awesome blog  Kris !!


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Really digging on it Kris!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 3, 2014)

A most-excellent, courageous, honest, and really touching way to start off a blog. Props to you Kris, freekin' amazing post you did!


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 3, 2014)

Tiller said:


> A great read!





DarkShadow said:


> Great job Kris! :thumbup:





astroNikon said:


> Super Awesome blog  Kris !!





JacaRanda said:


> Really digging on it Kris!





Derrel said:


> A most-excellent, courageous, honest, and really touching way to start off a blog. Props to you Kris, freekin' amazing post you did!



Thank you all kindly


----------



## BillM (Feb 4, 2014)

Well done Kris, I'll be keeping an eye out for future entries. And congrats on leaving the bottle behind, been there done that :thumbup:


----------

